

Buzzword Ipsum - nns
http://www.buzzwordipsum.com/

======
ArekDymalski
Works impressively well. Generates premium quality corporate-site-ready
bullshit and throws in small gems of pure absurd like "Efficiencies will come
from intelligently offshoring our low hanging fruit"

~~~
filereaper
Looks like it harvests its gems from here

[https://twitter.com/buzzwordipsum](https://twitter.com/buzzwordipsum)

~~~
raenn
Other way around, actually - there's a little ruby bot that grabs stuff from
the site's API. :)

------
jweather
The real hazard is that the output may be indistinguishable from your content,
making it difficult to recognize as a placeholder...

~~~
pc86
The _real_ hazard is when it's indistinguishable even after you've read both.

------
chestnut-tree
Excellent. When you put these buzzwords together like this, you realise how
ludicrous and inflated they sound (and often meaningless too). And let's face
it, the tech world is as guilty as any other when it comes to inflated
language over plain speaking. Related article on corporate guff (from 2014)

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25652101](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25652101)

~~~
w0utert
>> And let's face it, the tech world is as guilty as any other when it comes
to inflated language over plain speaking

I would say even more so ;-)

------
raenn
A friend and I made this :D If anyone wants to suggest any new buzzwords...
[https://github.com/inversion/buzzword-
ipsum](https://github.com/inversion/buzzword-ipsum)

~~~
yellowapple
What's the license on that codebase?

------
sinaa
Related: Corporate Bullshit Generator [1]

[1] [http://cbsg.sourceforge.net/cgi-
bin/live](http://cbsg.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/live)

~~~
plsnotakos
Had an argument with my boss about "copying texts from othe companies websites
to our prototype website". I tried to explain what this text really was, he
did not approve off the name.

------
mdisc
In the running with [http://hipsum.co/](http://hipsum.co/) for my favorite
filler text now!

------
new_hackers
Good news, my weekly status report is now complete!

------
c0ur7n3y
"Ethically touching base about monetizing enterprises will make us leaders in
the world-class core competency industry."

My sides!

------
Andrewbass
Scott Adams would find this useful I think.

------
stephenr
Seems to be a bug where it will only show paragraphs not words. Maybe that's
part of the buzzword joke?

------
oliv__
Hahaha this is amazing, great job!

